# Discussão Prémios MeteoPT



## tozequio (24 Nov 2006 às 23:20)

Que acham de fazermos uns prémios MeteoPT 2006, em que elegemos os aspectos e membros mais positivos do ano que passou no fórum? Em vez dos Globos de Ouro até lhes arranjava um nome sugestivo: Prémios Floco de Neve MeteoPT 2006  

Podiamos fazer várias categorias, membro do ano, "rookie" do ano, membro com melhores imagens, membro com maior sentido de humor, membro com melhores photoshopagens (este tem destino assegurado   ), melhor imagem, post do ano, tópico do ano, imagem do ano, etc, etc.

Até podiamos pegar em eventos meteorológicos e eleger o evento meteorológico do ano, ou o mês mais interessante ou aborrecido do ano.

Que acham da ideia?


----------



## Minho (24 Nov 2006 às 23:25)

*Re: Prémios MeteoPT*

Grande ideia


----------



## Fil (24 Nov 2006 às 23:27)

*Re: Prémios MeteoPT*

Também já me tinha passado essa ideia pela mente, podemos usar este tópico para discutirmos as categorias a concurso, regras, etc! Amanhã dou também ideias que agora tenho que ir dormir 

A ver o que o Administrador acha disto


----------



## Minho (24 Nov 2006 às 23:32)

*Re: Prémios MeteoPT*

Estás como o Fernando Pessoa e os  seus heterónimos       



Fil disse:


> A ver o que o Administrador acha disto


----------



## Fil (24 Nov 2006 às 23:37)

*Re: Prémios MeteoPT*

Agora deste-lhe para meter a citação sempre no fim em vez de no inicio


----------



## Minho (24 Nov 2006 às 23:42)

*Re: Prémios MeteoPT*

São recursos estilísticos   



Fil disse:


> Agora deste-lhe para meter a citação sempre no fim em vez de no inicio


----------



## kimcarvalho (25 Nov 2006 às 01:58)

*Re: Prémios MeteoPT*



tozequio disse:


> Que acham de fazermos uns prémios MeteoPT 2006, em que elegemos os aspectos e membros mais positivos do ano que passou no fórum? Em vez dos Globos de Ouro até lhes arranjava um nome sugestivo: Prémios Floco de Neve MeteoPT 2006
> 
> Podiamos fazer várias categorias, membro do ano, "rookie" do ano, membro com melhores imagens, membro com maior sentido de humor, membro com melhores photoshopagens (este tem destino assegurado   ), melhor imagem, post do ano, tópico do ano, imagem do ano, etc, etc.
> 
> ...



Epá essa da photoshopagem  hehehe 

Bem lá vou ter de fazer um discursito e tal, tipo:

"Queria aproveitar _ar ar_, neste momento em que as luzes da ribalta me iluminam com tal fulgor _or or_, e agradecer a todos os que me apoiaram neste ano _no no_; em especial à Corel _el el_, por me ter dado a possibilidade de conhecer e interagir profundamente com o Paint Shop Pro _ro ro_" (e neste momento fico com a careca descoberta , afinal o prémio não era merecido visto que eu sou mas é um _PaintShopPropagem_ )

*Nota explicativa:* A repetição das últimas sílabas é o efeito do eco no grande auditório onde será feita a entrega dos "Flocos de Neve MeteoPT)


----------



## tozequio (25 Nov 2006 às 16:42)

*Re: Prémios MeteoPT*



kimcarvalho disse:


> Epá essa da photoshopagem  hehehe
> 
> Bem lá vou ter de fazer um discursito e tal, tipo:
> 
> ...



Grande auditório? Nem penses, mesmo o Pavilhão Atlântico deve ser pequeno para a entrega de prémios de tal projecção mundial


----------



## Iceberg (25 Nov 2006 às 16:56)

*Re: Prémios MeteoPT*

Em vez de "Os Grandes Portugueses", teríamos então "Os Grandes Meteoloucos", e a cerimónia poderia ocorrer no edifício da Torre, no cimo da Serra da Estrela, num daqueles dias de "blizzard"


----------



## ACalado (25 Nov 2006 às 16:57)

*Re: Prémios MeteoPT*



iceberg disse:


> Em vez de "Os Grandes Portugueses", teríamos então "Os Grandes Meteoloucos", e a cerimónia poderia ocorrer no edifício da Torre, no cimo da Serra da Estrela, num daqueles dias de "blizzard"


um dos prémios seria um limpa neves


----------



## tozequio (25 Nov 2006 às 16:58)

*Re: Prémios MeteoPT*



iceberg disse:


> Em vez de "Os Grandes Portugueses", teríamos então "Os Grandes Meteoloucos", e a cerimónia poderia ocorrer no edifício da Torre, no cimo da Serra da Estrela, num daqueles dias de "blizzard"



E aproveita-se para fazer o 1ºEncontro Oficial de Membros do fórum  

Mas por agora, o mais sensato é serem prémios virtuais, daqui a uns anos logo se verá o que se pode arranjar.


----------



## LUPER (25 Nov 2006 às 17:40)

*Re: Prémios MeteoPT*



spiritmind disse:


> um dos prémios seria um limpa neves



Eu tou a precisar de um, a este ritmo     . Bem estou completamente de acordo com a edição dos premios METEOPT, inclusivé podemos negociar os direitos de transmissão televisiva. Proponho para apresentados da gala o Sr Louis Funné


----------



## Santos (25 Nov 2006 às 20:59)

*Re: Prémios MeteoPT*



tozequio disse:


> Que acham de fazermos uns prémios MeteoPT 2006, em que elegemos os aspectos e membros mais positivos do ano que passou no fórum? Em vez dos Globos de Ouro até lhes arranjava um nome sugestivo: Prémios Floco de Neve MeteoPT 2006
> 
> Podiamos fazer várias categorias, membro do ano, "rookie" do ano, membro com melhores imagens, membro com maior sentido de humor, membro com melhores photoshopagens (este tem destino assegurado   ), melhor imagem, post do ano, tópico do ano, imagem do ano, etc, etc.
> 
> ...



Esta ideia é de génio


----------



## Fil (25 Nov 2006 às 22:33)

Aqui fica a minha proposta das categorias:

- Membro do ano:

- Membro que tira as melhores fotos:

- Membro mais engraçado:

- Membro mais sério:

- Membro mais amigável:

- Membro que melhor representa a sua cidade:

- Membro estrangeiro:

- Membro "fantasma":

- Membro mais "meteolouco":

- Tópico do ano:

- Evento meteorológico mais importante do ano em Portugal:

- Evento meteorológico mais importante do ano no estrangeiro:

O que tivesse mais nomeações, ganharia o 1º prémio com nome a eleger, etc. Para o ano podiamos adicionar mais categorias como por exemplo membro revelação, entre outros. Se alguém tiver mais ideas que diga


----------



## tozequio (26 Nov 2006 às 01:15)

As minhas sugestões são as seguintes:

- Melhor imagem
- Melhor reportagem
- Membro com melhores reportagens (para premiar aqueles que fazer autênticas meteoloucuras para conseguir uma recordação de um evento extremo)
- Post do ano (mas se calhar já se confunde um pouco com o tópico do ano  )

Vou ver se amanhã ainda me lembro de mais alguma


----------



## dj_alex (26 Nov 2006 às 17:45)

Parece-me bem


----------



## Fil (26 Nov 2006 às 17:51)

tozequio disse:


> As minhas sugestões são as seguintes:
> 
> - Melhor imagem
> - Melhor reportagem
> ...



Mas a melhor imagem acho que vai ser dificil para a maioria lembrar-se de todas e escolher uma, o mesmo para o post do ano


----------



## Santos (26 Nov 2006 às 18:06)

Fil disse:


> Mas a melhor imagem acho que vai ser dificil para a maioria lembrar-se de todas e escolher uma, o mesmo para o post do ano



É minha humilde opinião que se deveriam dividir as reprtagens em dois items

- Melhor reportagem documentada com fotos
- Melhor reportagem documentada com vídeo

Penso que faz todo o sentido premiar aqueles que fazem videos independentemente de quem faz reportagens fotográficas


----------



## Rog (26 Nov 2006 às 18:27)

Venho também deixar a minha sugestão:
Sugeria que estas nomeações ocorrecem mensalmente, ao fim de cada mês era feita a escolha do mês, e então no final do ano era feito o "melhor do ano", ou seja, estava em votação dos de cada mês. 
A vantagem de ser mensal é de não se esquecer tópicos da escolha.
Por exemplo falar agora dos tópicos de Janeiro, Fevereiro, Março não lembra quase nada, é necessário uma revisão aos tópicos de arquivo, o que não se torna prático e grande parte dos membros não dispõe de tempo para tal.
Por exemplo dia 1 de dezembro era feito a escolha nas várias categorias sobre o mês de Novembro.


----------



## tozequio (26 Nov 2006 às 23:22)

Rogpacheco disse:


> Venho também deixar a minha sugestão:
> Sugeria que estas nomeações ocorrecem mensalmente, ao fim de cada mês era feita a escolha do mês, e então no final do ano era feito o "melhor do ano", ou seja, estava em votação dos de cada mês.
> A vantagem de ser mensal é de não se esquecer tópicos da escolha.
> Por exemplo falar agora dos tópicos de Janeiro, Fevereiro, Março não lembra quase nada, é necessário uma revisão aos tópicos de arquivo, o que não se torna prático e grande parte dos membros não dispõe de tempo para tal.
> Por exemplo dia 1 de dezembro era feito a escolha nas várias categorias sobre o mês de Novembro.



Sim, esse tipo de prémios "post", "imagem do ano" se calhar é difícil de implementar em concurso anual, o melhor seria fazer entrega de prémios para cada mês à melhor imagem, melhor reportagem, etc, e no final do ano na Gala de entrega dos prémios Floco de Neve MeteoPT  , os 12 candidatos em cada categoria eram votados. Talvez para o ano.  

Quanto aos restantes prémios, por agora temos estes:

*- Membro do ano:

- Membro que tira as melhores fotos:

- Membro mais engraçado:

- Membro mais sério:

- Membro mais amigável:

- Membro que melhor representa a sua cidade:

- Membro estrangeiro:

- Membro "fantasma":

- Membro mais "meteolouco":

- Tópico do ano:

- Melhor reportagem documentada com fotos

- Melhor reportagem documentada com vídeo

- Membro com melhores reportagens 

- Evento meteorológico mais importante do ano em Portugal:

- Evento meteorológico mais importante do ano no estrangeiro:*



Concordam com estas categorias? Ainda têm mais algumas sugestões?


----------



## Fil (26 Nov 2006 às 23:40)

Concordo com um concurso de imagem e/ou video mensalmente, mas para melhor reportagem ou melhor tópico já não estou de acordo. O MeteoPT ainda é um fórum relativamente pequeno e não se criam assim tantos tópicos ou se fazem tantas reportagens por mês para que haja suficiente por onde escolher. Então no verão nem se fala


----------



## Zoelae (26 Nov 2006 às 23:46)

È uma brilhante ideia esta dos prémios meteo PT.

Acho que se fosse mensal era fixe para entusiasmar o pessoal!
E depois fazia-se a cerimónia anual.
Mas pode-mos fazer já a primeira Gala em Dezembro, e depois sim seguimos o modelo das escolhas mensais.
Isto era só para não estarmos um ano à espera da Gala Floco de Neve MeteoPT!!


----------



## tozequio (27 Nov 2006 às 00:01)

Fil disse:


> Concordo com um concurso de imagem e/ou video mensalmente, mas para melhor reportagem ou melhor tópico já não estou de acordo. O MeteoPT ainda é um fórum relativamente pequeno e não se criam assim tantos tópicos ou se fazem tantas reportagens por mês para que haja suficiente por onde escolher. Então no verão nem se fala



O concurso de reportagens e de melhor tópico penso que se poderia realizar já nesta primeira Gala Anual, penso que é possível fazer uma análise rápida das melhores reportagens por aí, não é necessário analisar as fotos 1 a 1. Quanto ao melhor tópico, penso que os habitués aqui do tasco  têm uma ideia bem concreta dos melhores tópicos desta temporada  

O de imagens/vídeos poderia começar a realizar-se em Janeiro, haveria prémios mensais e no final do ano seria atribuído o prémio de melhor imagem e vídeo do ano.

Que me dizem?


----------



## tozequio (27 Nov 2006 às 00:03)

Zoelae disse:


> È uma brilhante ideia esta dos prémios meteo PT.
> 
> Acho que se fosse mensal era fixe para entusiasmar o pessoal!
> E depois fazia-se a cerimónia anual.
> ...



Acho que só se justifica prémios mensais para melhor imagem e vídeo, para outras categorias penso que se tornaria muito repetitivo...


----------



## Fil (27 Nov 2006 às 00:08)

tozequio disse:


> Acho que só se justifica prémios mensais para melhor imagem e vídeo, para outras categorias penso que se tornaria muito repetitivo...



Exactamente!

Mas acho que para concursos de melhor imagem, era melhor que quem quisesse concorrer, podia submeter uma imagem para escolha ao admin, e depois o admin criava um tópico com votação e as imagens para todos escolhermos. Digo eu 

Quanto ao concurso anual, então poderia ser chamado Prémios Floco de Neve 2006, com o 1º a ganhar o floco de ouro, o 2º floco de prata...


----------



## tozequio (27 Nov 2006 às 00:14)

Fil disse:


> Exactamente!
> 
> Mas acho que para concursos de melhor imagem, era melhor que quem quisesse concorrer, podia submeter uma imagem para escolha ao admin, e depois o admin criava um tópico com votação e as imagens para todos escolhermos. Digo eu
> 
> Quanto ao concurso anual, então poderia ser chamado Prémios Floco de Neve 2006, com o 1º a ganhar o floco de ouro, o 2º floco de prata...



Concordo plenamente e penso que o admin também concorda 

Até é uma forma de animarmos o fórum num altura pouco animada em termos meteorológicos.


----------



## Santos (27 Nov 2006 às 00:18)

Fil disse:


> Exactamente!
> 
> Mas acho que para concursos de melhor imagem, era melhor que quem quisesse concorrer, podia submeter uma imagem para escolha ao admin, e depois o admin criava um tópico com votação e as imagens para todos escolhermos. Digo eu
> 
> Quanto ao concurso anual, então poderia ser chamado Prémios Floco de Neve 2006, com o 1º a ganhar o floco de ouro, o 2º floco de prata...



Acho uma boa ideia essa de submeter a concurso e de o Administrador criar o tópico para as respectivas votações.

Quanto aos prémio anuais, seria a selecção das escolhas mensais (não estarão todas as categorias a concurso) ou seria a gala efectuada independentemente das escolhas mensais ?


----------



## Fil (27 Nov 2006 às 00:23)

Santos disse:


> Acho uma boa ideia essa de submeter a concurso e de o Administrador criar o tópico para as respectivações.
> 
> Quanto aos prémio anuais, seria a selecção das escolhas mensais (não estarão todas as categorias a concurso) ou seriaa gala efectuada independentemente das escolhas mensais ?



Os prémios anuais seriam com base nas escolhas que fizessemos em cada categoria e quem tivesse mais nomeações ganhava. Ou seja, seria independente. A escolha da melhor foto podia ser entre as ganhadoras dos concursos mensais  

Vendo bem, há aí algumas categorias tipo membro "fantasma" (ou seja, que anda desaparecido) que não é propriamente algo de positivo, mas não faz mal


----------



## Santos (27 Nov 2006 às 00:25)

Fil disse:


> Os prémios anuais seriam com base nas escolhas que fizessemos em cada categoria e quem tivesse mais nomeações ganhava. Ou seja, seria independente. A escolha da melhor foto podia ser entre as ganhadoras dos concursos mensais
> 
> Vendo bem, há aí algumas categorias tipo membro "fantasma" (ou seja, que anda desaparecido) que não é propriamente algo de positivo, mas não faz mal



Entendi, perfeito


----------



## Rog (27 Nov 2006 às 00:28)

Se acham que por mês como sugeri seria muito em algumas categorias, podia ser feito por estações: melhor video de Outono, melhor video de Inverno...
Já agora poderia existir algumas categorias a atribuir exclusivamente pelo administrador relativo a estatísticas e dados concretos ...


----------



## tozequio (27 Nov 2006 às 00:30)

Rogpacheco disse:


> Se acham que por mês como sugeri seria muito em algumas categorias, podia ser feito por estações: melhor video de Outono, melhor video de Inverno...
> Já agora poderia existir algumas categorias a atribuir exclusivamente pelo administrador relativo a estatísticas e dados concretos ...



Mesmo por estação do ano parece-me que as únicas categorias que se justificam seria a de melhor imagem e vídeo, o resto penso que o mais apropriado será a Gala Anual Floco de Neve MeteoPT 

(mas ainda assim penso que até temos material para melhor video e imagem do mês)


----------



## Seringador (27 Nov 2006 às 10:51)

Boas,

Acho boa ideia, agora... onde está o prémio para o membro com as melhores previsões


----------



## dj_alex (27 Nov 2006 às 11:01)

Seringador disse:


> Boas,
> 
> Acho boa ideia, agora... onde está o prémio para o membro com as melhores previsões



Esse nao e preciso premio...já todos sabemos quem é...


----------



## Seringador (27 Nov 2006 às 11:13)

dj_alex disse:


> Esse nao e preciso premio...já todos sabemos quem é...



Olha que estou a ficar convencido


----------



## tozequio (27 Nov 2006 às 22:42)

Seringador disse:


> Boas,
> 
> Acho boa ideia, agora... onde está o prémio para o membro com as melhores previsões



Confesso que cheguei a pensar em propor esse prémio, o problema é que nem sequer faço a mínima ideia quem poderiam ser os os outros concorrentes por esse prémio...


----------



## tozequio (2 Dez 2006 às 18:56)

Tenho mais uma sugestão: a eleição do melhor avatar

Que acham?


----------



## tozequio (3 Dez 2006 às 18:04)

Já que isto anda um pouco parado e o fim do ano não está longe, vou propor as categorias finais dos prémios MeteoPT.

*- Membro do ano:

- Membro com melhores previsões

- Membro que tira as melhores fotos:

- Membro mais engraçado:

- Membro mais sério:

- Membro mais amigável:

- Membro que melhor representa a sua cidade:

- Membro estrangeiro:

- Membro "fantasma":

- Membro mais "meteolouco":

- Membro com melhor avatar

- Membro mais sortudo

- Tópico do ano:

- Melhor reportagem documentada com fotos

- Melhor reportagem documentada com vídeo

- Membro com melhores reportagens 

- Evento meteorológico mais importante do ano em Portugal:

- Evento meteorológico mais importante do ano no estrangeiro*

Se tiverem algo a propor façam-no à vontade, a minha ideia (não sei se o Admin concorda   ) seria arrancarmos com as nomeações até meio de Dezembro, e nos últimos 15 dias do ano faziamos as votações, com a Gala MeteoPT a poder ter lugar no último fim de semana do ano (29, 30 Dezembro talvez  )

Digam os vossos pensamentos.


----------



## Minho (3 Dez 2006 às 18:15)

+ 1:

Membro mais Sortudo (meteorologicamente falando)


----------



## tozequio (3 Dez 2006 às 18:19)

Adicionado


----------



## Rog (18 Dez 2006 às 23:17)

Isto caiu no esquecimento ou é impressão minha??
Vamos lá criar a votação!


----------



## tozequio (18 Dez 2006 às 23:19)

Rogpacheco disse:


> Isto caiu no esquecimento ou é impressão minha??
> Vamos lá criar a votação!



Por acaso também me tinha lembrado de "reactivar" este tópico, o fim do ano não está longe


----------



## tozequio (21 Dez 2006 às 19:56)

Então como é malta, é para seguir em frente com isto?  

Até podemos aproveitar o futuro encontro de membros para entregar os prémios "Floco de Neve"


----------



## Fil (21 Dez 2006 às 23:06)

Claro que é para seguir em frente mas pensava que as votações eram no inicio do próximo ano  Como é preferivel?


----------



## tozequio (21 Dez 2006 às 23:28)

Fil disse:


> Claro que é para seguir em frente mas pensava que as votações eram no inicio do próximo ano  Como é preferivel?



Pelo menos em outros fóruns as votações costumam ser feitas no mês de Dezembro... não sei o que será preferível  

Talvez entre a semana do Natal e Ano Novo (o único problema é que deve haver pessoal que está para fora e não vem ao fórum  )


----------



## Zoelae (6 Dez 2007 às 22:20)

Oi Pessoal estamos todos a falhar! E então a *Gala MeteoPT 2007* ???? 
Já devia estar em preparação...


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (6 Dez 2007 às 23:51)

Gala? Expliquem-me lá isso? Miúdas? Quais prémios? Miúdas?


----------



## Minho (7 Dez 2007 às 00:13)

Boa noite

Discutimos este assunto entre os administradores nos últimos dias e tínhamos decidido que este ano não haveria nada desse género. 

Este ano foi um ano especial, um ano espectacular do MeteoPT, em que depois dum momento muito difícil e inesperado aconteceu a magia de uma comunidade que de forma espontânea e descomprometida se ergueu e lutou para que ela sobrevivesse e crescesse. E cresceu muito!

Atribuir prémios a uns quantos seria injusto, pois houve um esforço colectivo. Há de facto muitas pessoas que este ano mereceriam ser premiadas, mas elas sabem que todos sabemos quem são, sabem que todos sabemos quanto valeu o seu esforço e quanto todos valorizamos  o seu contributo.

São muitas essas pessoas dedicados deste forum que lutaram por ele, que não procuram prémios e que só querem que o MeteoPT continue a ser o que é hoje e que seja muito melhor amanhã. E assim será.

Assim este ano só há um prémio. Para todos nós, a meteorologia, o clima e os 554 utilizadores registados que visualizaram mais de dois milhões de páginas no forum só em 2007. Que 2008 seja ainda melhor ! 

A Administração do MeteoPT


----------



## ACalado (7 Dez 2007 às 06:06)

Minho disse:


> Boa noite
> 
> Discutimos este assunto entre os administradores nos últimos dias e tínhamos decidido que este ano não haveria nada desse género.
> 
> ...



 a meteorologia acima de tudo


----------



## Agreste (7 Dez 2007 às 22:12)

Eu também mando abaixo os prémios. Não sei se no passado existiram mas isso é coisa de concurso televisivo. O Sucesso do Forum passa pelas opiniões dos por aqui passam...

Cheguei a esta comunidade há pouco mais de um mês e apesar da minha grande satisfação por encontrar tanto pessoal meteoloco, 1143:  há um aspecto que eu acho que devia merecer uma atençãozinha.  

É um facto que o contador marca 500 e tal registos mas desses só provavelmente 70 ou 80 utilizadores é que participam no forum.   Como estamos no fim de mais um ano e aproveitando as férias que alguns dos Adminis vão ter, sugiro uma limpeza ao registo de membros. Não é seguramente interessante ter uma caixa cheia de pessoal registado que só cá aparece pra saber se chove numa qualquer ilha do caribe porque vai pra lá de férias, ou ter um mapa de registos "vazio"...


----------



## MSantos (8 Dez 2007 às 19:17)

Agreste disse:


> É um facto que o contador marca 500 e tal registos mas desses só provavelmente 70 ou 80 utilizadores é que participam no forum.   Como estamos no fim de mais um ano e aproveitando as férias que alguns dos Adminis vão ter, sugiro uma limpeza ao registo de membros. Não é seguramente interessante ter uma caixa cheia de pessoal registado que só cá aparece pra saber se chove numa qualquer ilha do caribe porque vai pra lá de férias, ou ter um mapa de registos "vazio"...



Tens razão Agreste, a grande maioria dos membros raramente aparece...


----------



## Vince (8 Dez 2007 às 22:04)

Agreste disse:


> É um facto que o contador marca 500 e tal registos mas desses só provavelmente 70 ou 80 utilizadores é que participam no forum.   Como estamos no fim de mais um ano e aproveitando as férias que alguns dos Adminis vão ter, sugiro uma limpeza ao registo de membros. Não é seguramente interessante ter uma caixa cheia de pessoal registado que só cá aparece pra saber se chove numa qualquer ilha do caribe porque vai pra lá de férias, ou ter um mapa de registos "vazio"...



É normal em qualquer forum apenas uma minoria participar no mesmo (10-30%), quer seja de meteorologia, de futebol ou de carros. Não quer dizer que não andem aí, mas simplesmente não lhes apetece participar.  Lá terão as suas razões ou acham que nada tem de especial para dizer. Apagar membros não vejo qual a vantagem ou interesse, até porque não se podem apagar membros, apenas bloqueá-los, pois ao apága-los iriamos também apagar as mensagens deles. Estar a bloqueá-los só porque não participam ou participam pouco, não teria grande lógica, não é nenhuma situação que incomode ou prejudique o que quer que seja aos outros. E é sempre bom termos uma ligação a membros, mesmo que antigos e pouco participativos, pois podemos sempre entrar em contacto com eles a dar novidades importantes, como sucederá em breve.


----------



## Nuno (8 Dez 2007 às 22:13)

Vince disse:


> É normal em qualquer forum apenas uma minoria participar no mesmo (10-30%), quer seja de meteorologia, de futebol ou de carros. Não quer dizer que não andem aí, mas simplesmente não lhes apetece participar.  Lá terão as suas razões ou acham que nada tem de especial para dizer. Apagar membros não vejo qual a vantagem ou interesse, até porque não se podem apagar membros, apenas bloqueá-los, pois ao apága-los iriamos também apagar as mensagens deles. Estar a bloqueá-los só porque não participam ou participam pouco, não teria grande lógica, não é nenhuma situação que incomode ou prejudique o que quer que seja aos outros. E é sempre bom termos uma ligação a membros, mesmo que antigos e pouco participativos, pois podemos sempre entrar em contacto com eles a dar novidades importantes, como sucederá em breve.


----------



## filipept (8 Dez 2007 às 22:13)

Novidades??   Será um nevão á cota zero , ficamos a aguardar


----------



## Tiagofsky (10 Dez 2007 às 00:55)

Já acompanho o MeteoPT ha uns tempos valentes, já tive aqui grandes noitadas (às quais so faltava mm a bejeca em grupo!) e apesar de o meu tempo ser cada vez mais escasso, tento manter-me e vir aparecendo por aqui sp que posso!
Somos de facto uma grande comunidade e como o Minho referiu demos um gd "kickback" nakilo que poderia ter sido um "backkick" deste forum!A resposta está dada pelo numero de utilizadores crescente do fórum!
A qualidade será sempre a aumentar e eu, não como administrador (que não sou, ou coisa que se pareça) mas como membro de longo prazo como muitos outros aqui, espero continuar a ver esta comunidade a crescer como tenho visto até hoje!
O prémio realmente é distribuído para todos nós!
Um grande abraço p tds os participantes e um ENORME bem haja para a gestão de topo do MeteoPT que nos proporciona este "spot" tão agradavel!


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (10 Dez 2007 às 11:41)

Parabens ao forum, que levam a informação meteorologica amadora de todos os cantos de Portugal desde o Minho aos Açores.

Aqui faz-se boas amizades, mesmo que sejam apenas "virtuais". Mas pessoal bem fixe, todos meteo loucos


----------

